# Moebius Mummy done (finally!)



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, it took a few years, but I finished it, complete with a beautiful nameplate from The Headless Hearseman:









You can see more photos here if you're interested:

http://www.lowbudgetrecords.com/Model%20Museum/pages/The%20Mummy.html


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Love it! Well done.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Super job. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Outstanding work!!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice build-up of the Mummy!!! Great look and feel. - Denis


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Great! I was very impressed with you kit. The is one of the first of these kits, I had seen where the sarcophagus was properly weathered. If you don't mind, I am going to "borrow" from you, thanks for the look.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Finished mine about 2 months ago. I kinda wimped out on all the detailing on the sarcoficas but I got most of it.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:*Outstanding!!!*:thumbsup:!!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Fantastic job...makes me think I should finish mine....


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

That's a great looking kit. Well done sir!

~RK~


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Fantastic job. Looks great!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That is incredibly well done! Only in my dreams could I paint something that well!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Really nice look! I love all the other stuff on your website, too! Great way to display.


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! I'm amidst the Mummy right now, just did the gold paint on the sarcophagus yesterday. Your description of the weathering is very helpful, thank you!

I've glanced through a few of the photos on your site, the models are amazing works.

Jeff


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks, all. It's nerve-wracking to do a really nice paint job and then cover it in soupy black paint!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Pretty nice.Looks weathered and ancient.Just the way you would expect to find a mummy.:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job on that kit Tim. I have it but haven't even opened the box. You really got it right too. As another poster said, your painting definitely gives it an ancient aura. If you want to spend a bit of time writing about it I was wondering what colors and techniques you used to paint the Mummy itself? It just looks really good and I haven't had much luck doing a mummy yet. Oh, and the nameplate is great too, really sets it off.

Bob K.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I got the directions for painting a Mummy from the old Horizon vinyl kit.

The body is completely painted in a medium brown, then washed and wiped in a dark brown, then drybrushed in a light brown, usually vertically from top to bottom. These browns shouldn't be too vivid (i.e. saturated for you Photoshop / Video types).

The head and hands are the same, but with shades of grey.

Then you do a black wash over the whole thing and wipe away carefully.

It works like a charm and is very hard to screw up!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Well worth the wait and the wash really suits it.

I liked all the other versions on your webpage as well.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Incredible build-up! I wasn't interested in getting this kit until I saw your paint job on it! It makes all the difference. I might just have to pick one up, afterall.

Take a bow Tim.

- GJS


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Excellent work!!!
Randy


----------

